# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  लो कार्बोहाइड्रेट डाइट से करें टाइप-2 डायबिटीज नियंत्रित |||||

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है की डायबिटीज २ प्रकार का होता है टाइप १ और टाइप २ | टाइप 2 डायबिटीज मधुमेह का ही प्रकार है। यह किसी को भी और किसी उम्र में हो सकता है। टाइप2 डायबिटीज सामान्यतः इंसुलिन प्रतिरोध से आरम्भ होता है। यह ऐसी स्थिति है जिसमें मांसपेशियां, लिवर और वसा कोशिकाएं ठीक तरह से इंसुलिन का उपयोग नहीं करतीं। इसके कारण शरीर को ग्लूकोज को ऊर्जा (एनर्जी) में बदलने के लिये ज्यादा इंसुलिन की आवश्यकता पड़ती है। शुरुआत में पेंक्रियाज ज्यादा इंसुलिन की मांग को पूरा करता है, लेकिन बाद में पेंक्रियाज पर्याप्त, इंसुलिन स्त्राव नहीं कर पाता है। उचित देखभाल और खान-पान से टाइप2 डायबिटीज को नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*लो कार्बोहाइड्रेट डाइट का उपयोग करे :-*आप को जानना जरुरी है की टाइप2 डायबिटीज के मरीजों में डायबिटीज को नियंत्रित करने के लिए लो कार्बोहाइड्रेट आहार खाना चाहिए। कार्बोहाइड्रेट शरीर को ग्*लूकोज के रूप में ऊर्जा प्रदान करते हैं। ग्*लूकोज शुगर का ही एक प्रकार है, जो शरीर की सभी कोशिकाओं के लिए ऊर्जा का प्राथमिक स्रोत है। कार्बोहाइड्रेट को दो भागों में वर्गीकृत किया जाता है - सरल और जटिल। इसमें कार्बन, हाइड्रोजन, ऑक्सीजन के यौगिक होते हैं। सरल कार्बोहाइड्रेट में ग्*लूकोज, सुक्रोज और फ्रक्*टोज जैसे शुगर का स्रोत पाया जाता है। गन्ना, चुकन्दर, खजूर, अंगूर इनके प्रमुख स्रोत हैं। जटिल कार्बोहाइड्रेट के रूप में स्टार्च या मंड प्रमुख भोज्य पदार्थ हैं जो आलू, साबूदाना, चावल, अरवी, मक्का आदि में पर्याप्त मात्रा में पाया जाता है।कार्बोहाइड्रे   तुरंत ब्*लड शुगर पर प्रभाव डालते हैं जिसके कारण पाचन क्रिया के दौरान खून में रक्*त शर्करा का प्रभाव तुरंत होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हरी सब्जियां खाए :-* ब्रोक्*कोली, एस्*परेगस, अजवाइन, फूलगोभी, खीरा, ब्रसेल्स स्प्राउट्स, टमाटर, बैंगन में कार्बोहाइड्रेट की मात्रा कम होती है। और गोभी, पालक, पत्*ता गोभी, सलाद, जैसे पत्तेदार सब्जियों में कार्बोहाइड्रेट की मात्रा कम होती है। ताजा और हरी सब्जियों का सेवन करने से डायबिटीज नियंत्रित रहता है। अन्य सब्जियां इसके अलावा कुछ अन्*य सब्जियां भी हैं जिनमें कार्बोहाइड्रेट की मात्रा कम होती है। आलू और गाजर में कार्बोहाइड्रेट ज्*यादा होता है, मधुमेह रोगियें से इन्*हें खाने से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*किस का मांस और कोण से मेवे ले :-* यहाँ हम आप को बता रहे है की आप को कौन कौन से भोजन का उपयोग करना है | कम वसायुक्*त मांस जैसे - टर्की, पोर्क, बत्तख, मुर्गी, मछली, सार्डिन, झींगा, चिंराट, केकड़े जैसे समुद्री जीवों में कार्बोहाइड्रेट की मात्रा कम होती है। अंकुरित अनाज तिपतिया घास, लहसुन, प्याज, अजवायन की पत्ती, तुलसी और मशरूम आदि लो कार्बोहाइड्रेट फूड हैं। यह ब्*लड में शुगर की मात्रा को नियंत्रित रखती हैं। सूखे मेवे सूखे मेवे और नट्स में कार्बोहाइड्रेट्स कम होते हैं। अखरोट, मूंगफली, काजू, सूरजमुखी के बीज, काजू, कद्दू के बीज टाइप2 मधुमेह रोगियों के लिए फायदेमंद हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*फल और डेयरी प्रोडक्*ट पर ध्यान दे :-* आप ये आबत जान ले की डायबिटीज के मरीज नींबू तथा अन्य खट्टे फल भी खा सकते हैं। और ब्लूबेरी, सेब, चेरी, स्ट्रॉबेरी, संतरे, अनानास, अंगूर और आड़ू आदि में लो कार्बोहाइड्रेट होता है। डेयरी प्रोडक्*ट दूध, दही, पनीर में कार्बोहाइड्रेट की मात्रा कम होती है। यह इसलिए टाइप2 डायबिटीज के मरीजों को दुग्*ध उत्*पादों का सेवन करना चाहिये।

----------

